# NSR Regional Qualifier Race



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

*RC REFURB ETC.*
*& *
*TP Racing *
*Is Hosting The*

*NSR Regional **Qualifier Race*
*January 30th 2010*



LOCATION: 

Grand Market Place
RC Refurb Etc. & TP Slot & RC Raceways 
Willingboro, NJ. 08046 

*Calling All Racers From Pa, Del, MD Etc. This is The Time To Get Qualified, For The NSR National Final.....To Be Held At GTSLOT In NE, Pa.*

*





















*



*NSR Porsche 917k/Ford Mk IV Cars*​



*







*
*Porsche 917k *



*







*
*Ford MK IV *​ 
:wave:


*DATE/TIMES (all times Eastern)*
*Saturday Febuary 30th 2010 *

*Times: Doors will open @ 2:15 pm for final practice. At 4pm power will be shut down and tech inspection starts. Racing should start around 5pm. Each racer will have a minute qualifying run, where starting positions are seeded based on best lap times. Race format will be 10 min. in each lane for a total of 40 minutes, subject to change to based on number of entrants*


*Race will be run at 13v. Click here for picture of the track.*


*ENTRY FEE: $20. *
*PRIZES: 1st Place Winner to receive a VERY limited edition NSR Porsche 917k, fantasy Sunoco livery 2nd & 3rd Place Will Be Given Other Prizes. These NSR Cars, Are to be released shortly. Top 3 finishers receive trophies, and advance to the NSR National Final at GTSLOTS.*


*ELIGIBLE CARS:*
*Ford Mark IV, Porsche 917k, click here for car example pictures:*


*THE BODY:*
*Bodies must not be modified or cut in any way-including wheel wells. *
*Cars must start each race with all parts intact (except for mirrors, wipers, antennas). Both cars must also have spare tire in stock location, as well as the 'battery' in the NSR car. Bodies can be painted. Simple paint is allowed but all cars must have numbers and look like race cars. Bodies must be attached to chassis using provided screws in stock location. If body screws are run loose, tape must be placed over holes in bottom of chassis. Windows must remain transparent. *


*CHASSIS:*
*Stock chassis only, sidewinder configuration only. NO TRACTION MAGNETS. *
*No modifications to axle mounts front or rear is permitted. The complete interior must be used and no modification or lightening is allowed. Axle shims and/or stoppers are allowed.*


*WHEELS AND TIRES:*
*The stock front and rear wheels may be replaced by any NSR wheels. The hand out rear tires will be Slot.IT S1 or S2 compound silicone, which will be handed out on race day. Rear tires may extend past body by no more than 1mm (.040). No chemicals may be used on the tires.*


*GUIDE BLADES:*
*Stock guide blade may be replaced by any NSR guide. Any manufacture braid  and wire can be used-must be attached to guide through eyelets and may not be glued or soldered.*


*MOTOR:*
*Must use NSR Shark 20k motor provided by GTSLOTS at the race. Motor will not have a pinion installed, you must provide your own NSR 11T sidewinder pinion. No trimming of motor shaft allowed.*


*GEARING:*
*Any NSR crown gear may be used; pinion must be NSR 11T sidewinder.*


*WEIGHT:*
*Weight may be added to the inside of the chassis (NO weight may be attached to the underside of the chassis.)*


*LIGHTING:*
*May be added (optional)*


*Note:*

*Track Marshalls Are To Only Call Track, When The Cars Happen To Come Off In The Inner parts Of The Track. There Will Be No Outter Track Calls....Unless There's A Pile Up.....On The Outer Turns.*


*NOTE:*
*Please Be Prepared To Meet The Other Competetion!!!*


*For More Info: Contact







*

*Marcus & Marie @ 215-651-1272*
* or*
*Greg @ 267-250-8121*


*Thx!*
*www.rcrefurbetc.com*


*Please Ck Our Website, For More Upcoming Races & Dates*


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

DATE/TIMES (all times Eastern)
Saturday Febuary 30th 2010

Times: Doors will open @ 2:15 pm for final practice. At 4pm power will be shut down and tech inspection starts. Racing should start around 5pm. Each racer will have a minute qualifying run, where starting positions are seeded based on best lap times. Race format will be 10 min. in each lane for a total of 40 minutes, subject to change to based on number of entrants

February 30th is NOT a Saturday!


----------

